# Fehler bei DB Verbindung Access



## scheibl (31. Jan 2008)

Will eine Verbindung zu einer Access DB aufbaun. Dies hat auch vorher schon ganz normal funktioniert, doch nun kommt immer der Fehler: 
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Datenbank '(unbekannt)' konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Entweder wird die Datenbank nicht von Ihrer Anwendung erkannt, oder die Datei ist beschädigt.
        at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(JdbcOdbc.java:6957)
        at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(JdbcOdbc.java:7114)
        at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLDriverConnect(JdbcOdbc.java:3073)
        at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcConnection.initialize(JdbcOdbcConnection.java:323)....

Habe die DB kann normal in Windows eingebunden (ODBC Datenquellen). 
Werde langsam verrückt...

hier ist der code:


```
public Connection getConnection () throws SQLException
    {   
        if(con == null)
        {
            try
            {
                Class.forName ("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
            }
            catch (ClassNotFoundException ex)
            {
                ex.printStackTrace ();
            }
            
            con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:algo", "", "");  
        }
        return con;
    }
```


----------



## André Uhres (1. Feb 2008)

```
public static Connection getConnection() throws Exception {
        Driver d = (Driver) Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver").newInstance();
        Connection c = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:Driver=" +
                "{Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};" +
                "DBQ=einteilung.mdb;" +//Pfad zur Datenbank, kann auch ein absoluter Pfad sein.
                "READONLY=false");
        return c;
    }
```


----------



## scheibl (1. Feb 2008)

Danke, funzt aber trotzdem nicht. Ich kann die Datenbank in Access ganz normal öffnen, jedoch bekomme ich beim ausführen des Programms immer den Fehler:
java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC Microsoft Access Driver] Datenbank '(unbekannt)' konnte nicht geöffnet werden. Entweder wird die Datenbank nicht von Ihrer Anwendung erkannt, oder die Datei ist beschädigt.


----------



## André Uhres (1. Feb 2008)

Such mal im Forum. Hab z.B. dies gefunden: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=44333


----------



## scheibl (1. Feb 2008)

Hab glaub ich schon jeden beitrag durchgelesen. Hab ja beim programm nichts geändert (außer einstellungen bei den properties), dann ist es nicht mehr gegangen...
 :bahnhof:


----------



## André Uhres (1. Feb 2008)

scheibl hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab glaub ich schon jeden beitrag durchgelesen. Hab ja beim programm nichts geändert
> (außer einstellungen bei den properties), dann ist es nicht mehr gegangen..


Schau mal, ob du dies in den Datenquellen findest:
MS Access Database - Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)

Vielleicht ist dir irgendwo irgendwas entgangen.
Versuch einfach mal ein ganz neues, kleines Projekt anzufangen,
mit eine ganz neuen, kleinen Datenbank und einem ganz neuen, kurzen Testprogramm :wink:


----------



## scheibl (1. Feb 2008)

Ja finde ich. Das ist komisch... Naja werde mal ein testprogramm schreiben.


----------

